
Peruvian Inca Wind Instruments - joveian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzoiL7x56Eo
======
joveian
While speculative in parts, here is one description I found of the background
and basic functioning of these instruments:

[https://whyyouhearwhatyouhear.com/chapterfiles/chpt13/other/...](https://whyyouhearwhatyouhear.com/chapterfiles/chpt13/other/THE%20ENIGMA%20OF%20WHISTLING%20WATER%20JARS.pdf)

